# SLOW cut, copy and paste



## foxywoodchuck (Jan 1, 2010)

I am having a problem with very slow cut, copy, paste, and sometimes close in Excel 2007 and Word 2007. Powerpoint cut, copy and paste work fine, as do these functions in several other nonMicrosoft programs. I have recently upgraded from Vista to Windows 7. Please help! I am getting very little done while waiting up to 30 seconds for each cut or copy.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi foxywoodchuck,

Have you tried repairing your Office installation (eg Word Options|Resources|Diagnose)?


----------



## foxywoodchuck (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Macropod,
I tried that.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi foxywoodchuck,



> I tried that.


And?

Did you try repairing before, or after, your original post? What else have you tried? Are you copying & pasting larger amounts of data/graphics? Did you ensure your system was fully compatible with Windows 7 before upgrading?


----------



## foxywoodchuck (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried repairing Office before my original post, and it said nothing was wrong. I thought maybe I needed new drivers for Windows 7, but I do not know how to check that. I am copying and pasting tiny amounts of data. I have 4 GB of RAM, so it is not memory. My computer is fully compatible with Windows 7.

Thanks for your suggestions,
foxywoodchuck


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi foxywoodchuck,

Does copying & pasting to/from, say, Notepad and Excel or Word exhibit any difference in performance? I'm not sure whether the answer will be of much help other than in identifying where the problem might lay.


----------



## foxywoodchuck (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Macropod,

Copy/paste from Note Pad to Word is OK; copy in Word is still very slow. Cut or copy in Word and Excel seem to go in two stages. First I get the little green circle for a while. Then that goes away for a while. Then the actual cut takes place. If I then try to close Word, it asks if I want to save changes, I say no, and then I get a message that Word is not responding. It closes eventually.

Should I give up and try reinstalling Office? I would hate to do that.

Foxywoodchuck


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Foxywoodchuck,

If I understand your post correctly, it's copying from Word/Excel that's the problem, not pasting into them. At least that narrows down the problem.

When you did your upgrade, did you wipe the existing Windows installation, or simply upgrade over it? The latter has often been the source of problems in the past. I don't know how good Win 7 is in that regard. If a reinstall of Office '07 over the exisiting installation doesn't fix things, I suspect you might have to wipe the whole system and start again. Sorry. You might try a registry repair program beforehand though.


----------



## foxywoodchuck (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi macropod,

I installed windows 7 ultimate over Vista home premium. Everything but Office works fine. Pasting into Office works; it's the cut and copy (and sometimes close) in Office that are the problem. Thanks for your help.

foxywoodchuck


----------



## foxywoodchuck (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi macropod,

I updated the video driver, and the problem went away. Happy New Year!

foxywoodchuck


----------

